# times have changed



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lvis said:


> we can find/raid his myspace, facebook,youtube account


this was at the end of A post about someones dog being poisoned.
I had a dog poisoned once.and the guy as much as told me so.I threatened him.him being in the military he told his C/O.they sent an MP and A JAG officer to my door.they told me that it was an unfortunate incident and he would be reprimanded.he ended up moving also.
so one night when I was makin A run to A club,there sat his shiny Z-28.he was so proud of that car.he seemed to love it as much as I loved my dog.
it did not bother me one bit to hook my 4 wheel drive to it and pull it to the back of the parking lot and then poison it with 2 gal. of gas and a match.
this was the way of settlin debts and balancin books.I would have prefered to bang it out with him but he wouldn't meet me in the street.onea them "come on my property" types.

I don't mean this in A bad way,but I'd do it again.how can anyone get that fuzzy feeling just messin with their facebook or myspace?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> this was at the end of A post about someones dog being poisoned.
> I had a dog poisoned once.and the guy as much as told me so.I threatened him.him being in the military he told his C/O.they sent an MP and A JAG officer to my door.they told me that it was an unfortunate incident and he would be reprimanded.he ended up moving also.
> so one night when I was makin A run to A club,there sat his shiny Z-28.he was so proud of that car.he seemed to love it as much as I loved my dog.
> it did not bother me one bit to hook my 4 wheel drive to it and pull it to the back of the parking lot and then poison it with 2 gal. of gas and a match.
> ...


I was gonna call you a chknsht for messing with his ride, BUT if he was one of those types when you called him out, well then  God bless the alibi :clap: Im generally against that type of behavior unless its waranted. I would die laughing if I seen some sht like that, you know as a neighbor that watched the fued, LOL


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Firehazard said:


> I was gonna call you a chknsht for messing with his ride, BUT if he was one of those types when you called him out, well then  God bless the alibi :clap: Im generally against that type of behavior unless its waranted. I would die laughing if I seen some sht like that, you know as a neighbor that watched the fued, LOL


I'm A old *******,we settled it rockin and A rollin to some old george ,willie or Johnnie.
I've done some wild stuff in my life.we was the ones who'd run the police with airboats when the power easement flooded.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I'm A old *******,we settled it rockin and A rollin to some old george ,willie or Johnnie.
> I've done some wild stuff in my life.we was the ones who'd run the police with airboats when the power easement flooded.


hahahaha thats great! yes sir, you already know  I've moved someones vehicle with them in it,with the front of my truck, cause they were drunk and wouldnt throw down but wanted to talk a bunch of smack and get in his ride, so he rode down the hill into the slew.. A good place for him to sleep it off before he had to come and ask to get pulled out, we hooked up the backhoe and pulled him out funny thing is he kept thanking us.. I was the one that put him down there, but as you know thats the ******* way.

Times aint what they used to be....


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Firehazard said:


> hahahaha thats great! yes sir, you already know  I've moved someones vehicle with them in it,with the front of my truck, cause they were drunk and wouldnt throw down but wanted to talk a bunch of smack and get in his ride, so he rode down the hill into the slew.. A good place for him to sleep it off before he had to come and ask to get pulled out, we hooked up the backhoe and pulled him out funny thing is he kept thanking us.. I was the one that put him down there, but as you know thats the ******* way.
> 
> Times aint what they used to be....


we'uns don't rightly care how the mule got into the ditch,ya got ta git 'im out.
thats funny,I'm an old south florida recovering addict.the drinkin and drug stories.man,my whole life was A jackpot of some sort or another 22 years ago before I got clean.
and it's still been a hoot since.
now I remember the night before.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok when I had responded in a previous thread about not agreeing with you I was under the assumption { my bad for reading it wrong} that you poisoned his dog in revenge, this however does not effect the life of a living animal and I see this as a good revenge. 
Sorry bout our last messages.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The guy who got me kicked out of my last place(cause I had a vicious pit bull dontcha know) got his just deserts too.

I waited a while,so no one would suspect me(and my roomie)
I saved up some Bruno poop,and smeared his car with it,while my friend scratched the side with her key.

:3

First time I ever took revenge on something.

But he made my life hell!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

angelbaby said:


> Ok when I had responded in a previous thread about not agreeing with you I was under the assumption { my bad for reading it wrong} that you poisoned his dog in revenge, this however does not effect the life of a living animal and I see this as a good revenge.
> Sorry bout our last messages.


thank you.I appreciate it.takes class.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> The guy who got me kicked out of my last place(cause I had a vicious pit bull dontcha know) got his just deserts too.
> 
> I waited a while,so no one would suspect me(and my roomie)
> I saved up some Bruno poop,and smeared his car with it,while my friend scratched the side with her key.
> ...


A woman scorned,thats dangerous,
A woman scorndogged,that feller should heve run for the hills!!!:clap:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ROFL Xiahko thats great i agree GIVE EM HELL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*White tail doe urine and estrous work nicely too 
Just sayin....**:thumbsup::thumbsup::angeldevi
 *


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *White tail doe urine and estrous work nicely too
> Just sayin....**:thumbsup::thumbsup::angeldevi
> *


LMAO MAMA:angeldevi


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I've never had anyone hurt me so bad that I would take revenge in that way. I don't look like a scrapper, but I usually throw the first punch then get my butt kicked.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, if you hurt any of my animals or kids, I have always said one thing. "I may go to prison for the rest of my days, but YOU WILL DIE" That's a promise. No spite, no revenge...just DEAD....I am a scrapper, I ain't afeared of nothing on this earth when I'm angry. Got the hair color and yep the temper comes with it. 
That said:
As far as the wanting people to do something on facebook or myspace and what not, first of all you can't believe everything and this could be someone that just wants to mess with someone and posted this thinking they'd get others to do it.
I'd say fight your own battles, don't involve me. Now, if your my friend that's a different matter. If your an underdog that I see being treated unfairly, that's a different story. But, I just don't trust you nor do I know you for me to be stickin my nose in where it don't belong....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

coppermare said:


> Well, if you hurt any of my animals or kids, I have always said one thing. "I may go to prison for the rest of my days, but YOU WILL DIE" That's a promise. No spite, no revenge...just DEAD....I am a scrapper, I ain't afeared of nothing on this earth when I'm angry. Got the hair color and yep the temper comes with it.
> That said:
> As far as the wanting people to do something on facebook or myspace and what not, first of all you can't believe everything and this could be someone that just wants to mess with someone and posted this thinking they'd get others to do it.
> I'd say fight your own battles, don't involve me. Now, if your my friend that's a different matter. If your an underdog that I see being treated unfairly, that's a different story. But, I just don't trust you nor do I know you for me to be stickin my nose in where it don't belong....


:goodpost: hahaha you sure you aint from Oklahoma? You might be an Okie?
:rofl:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think there is a special part of Hell for people who harm children and innocent animals. 

I was just saying that today when I read an article about a woman who drowned her two toddlers in her car.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> :goodpost: hahaha you sure you aint from Oklahoma? You might be an Okie?
> :rofl:


Nope, G.R.I.T.S (girl raised in the south) although I've always felt in my soul like I should have been and want to be out west.

You know us southerners....we are VERY hospitable until our toes get stepped on

My motto: Gentle unless provoked


----------

